
Coronavirus: Trump wants US open for business amid pandemic - tartoran
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-52009108
======
bob1029
Consider for a moment that the economic impact of all of this may ultimately
kill more of our citizens than the virus itself. I feel everyone in power as
well as the experts understood these risks when making the decisions they did.
Circumstances were non-ideal, and choices had to be made. At this point, I
personally feel as if we need to seriously reconsider our position. 2nd order
effects are already popping up throughout the economy. Some of my friends are
currently in really bad places regarding mental health and the
market/work/society. I honestly don't even know what to tell them anymore. I
wish I could do something to help. At least if they had coronavirus I could
help them find medical treatment.

------
ohiovr
In charts I view I see many more deaths than recoveries especially in the US.
Is it because we are more cautious about saying who is actually recovered?

